# Medicare 2ndary Claims



## kfc (Dec 10, 2008)

Our office uses Medical Manager/Sage Software. I have been having trouble sending our Medicare 2ndary claims. I can get the claims to go through the EMC Pre-billing Analysis but once they get to the clearing house they are rejected as unbalanced. I balance the claims before they are sent. Maybe I am doing something incorrectly. Does anybody have any advice? I did put a call in to Sage but they have not got back to me yet and this is an ongoing issue from before I started with this clinic (2 years ago). Please Please Help!!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 10, 2008)

We share the same software and we did encounter the same issues. Sage walked our posting department through a series of steps to correct this problem.  Once they got the "hang of it", they have had little/no issues.  If you have an email address, send me a PM and I'll see if they can give you a hand.


----------



## Arbed (Dec 11, 2008)

We also use Sage/Intergy and I have been through the "steps" as well. We have used the system for 5 1/2 years. I have few problems with Medicare secondary now. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Cristy (Feb 14, 2009)

please post this.....I too use the same system and I am having difficulties as well with secondaries.


----------



## kathymoon (Feb 16, 2009)

We also are lucky enough to use the Intergy system.  one of the problems we found was the payment posted must be from the exact insurance company that was billed.   The second issue was the primary didn't allow a procedure and it was not getting transferred to Medicare.  I ended up voiding some of my charges and re-entering them just to finally get them paid.  Isn't insurance billing wonderful.


----------

